# What is your daily carry fountain pen.



## mrod1108

I like the Kaweco Dia2. Mine is a medium steel nib that is smooth with very little feedback.


----------



## City74

I usually carry a Pelikan M205 or Sailor Pro Gear Slim. When “dressing up”, meaning not shorts, a T-shirt and flip flops, I usually carry a Montblanc Doue Classique or a 2019 Starwalker


----------



## peterki

I actually carry always three pens in my pen case, each for different purpose and with different ink:

MB J. P. Morgan LE
Parker Duofold Mother of Pearl
Visconti Van Gogh


----------



## mrod1108

Nice choices.


----------



## gangrel

I flip around a fair bit. A Pilot Custom Heritage 92 or M200 Pelikan most of the time; got a coupe Pineiders that I like for everyday too. The Pilots and 200's are all demonstrators, which is of course rather handy.

EDIT: can't forget my Pelikan 150, with a salvaged, old steel Soennecken stub nib that fit perfectly. Good ink view window.


----------



## Simon

Pelikan M1000 been with me for a year
before that a Mandarin Duofold (re-issue) was a daily for a few years
occasionally I ink up one of my others, but they tend to only last a day or two


----------



## The Watch Ho

I have lots to choose from but this has been my go to at the office and the home office. Townsend office. Century home office.


----------



## PDT_1137

M805 Stresemann, here!


----------



## wobbegong

Both of these are in my bag permanently and used regularly - has always been a Parker for me since school, the green 45 is 50 years old and writes as smooth as butter.

View attachment 14441623


----------



## LostArk

Kaweco Student and TWSBI Eco. I like having one C/C and one piston filler. I carry a spare cartridge in a 5ml plastic vial. Versatile, lightweight setup with plenty of capacity that I'm not worried about losing or damaging.


----------



## Dany Habib

I usually carry an Omas 360 which is quite a big fountain pen, but very light with a superb grip.


----------



## DeCrow

I use three !
A lamy 2000, a Pilot Custom 823 and a Nakaya.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Caracal

Mine's a Pilot Vanishing Point with a medium nib.
It's the only pen I use, anymore. It's hard to argue with something that works so well.


----------



## OedipusFlex

Caracal said:


> Mine's a Pilot Vanishing Point with a medium nib.
> It's the only pen I use, anymore. It's hard to argue with something that works so well.


I use a pilot vanishing point as well- actually, it's the slimmer "decimo" that I picked up from Japan while in school. This was before they were available in the US. Its a great writes, smooth, albeit very wet M, for notes in the office. Doesn't complain about low quality paper either, but will bleed through quickly and for that reason isn't the most economical with ink. Can't beat that no fuss *click* for taking charge in meetings!

Alternatively, now that I'm back in class, I've also started carrying my TWSBI 580AL in light blue again. It lays down a similar line width, but without as much saturation. More feedback, but being able to see exactly how much ink is left is imperative for long lectures.

It's a shame that I don't carry any of my Kawecos anymore. They were my entry point into pens, starting with the Student model, before picking up two sports. It is simply not worth the hassle of fumbling with those tiny cartridges, however.


----------



## LostArk

DeCrow said:


> I use three !
> A lamy 2000, a Pilot Custom 823 and a Nakaya.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


That Nakaya is beautiful. I think Platinum / Nakaya nibs are the nicest writers in the world. My love for urushi lacquer pens is actually what inspired me to pick up a Seiko SARX029. That Pilot 823 is on my wish list.


----------



## DeCrow

LostArk said:


> That Nakaya is beautiful. I think Platinum / Nakaya nibs are the nicest writers in the world. My love for urushi lacquer pens is actually what inspired me to pick up a Seiko SARX029. That Pilot 823 is on my wish list.


I had the same reaction ... but with the srq021. Never bought one though, too expensive for a blind buy.

I actually prefer the Pilot nib over the Nakaya nib. A bit smoother but then again the Nakaya writes finer.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## cdmav

Not very original but I rock a yellow Lamy Safari, medium nib, with the purple cap from my limited edition Lamy safari purple to represent my alma mater colors (go ephs!)

Bungbox piano mahogany rounds it out. Dont leave home without it.


----------



## MHe225

Used to carry my '83 Sheaffer Targa every day - this one has quite a few miles on it and retired the pen after almost 31 years of service. 
The pen started to leak, was by now difficult to write with and looked ratty - lacque finish had mostly peeled off.









Daily duties are now handled by my TWSBI Diamond 580 RB


----------



## LostArk

Wow, I can only hope to get 31 years of service out of my pens. Nice choice of TWSBI, I find them to be fine writers.


----------



## DeCrow

LostArk said:


> Wow, I can only hope to get 31 years of service out of my pens. Nice choice of TWSBI, I find them to be fine writers.


Why wouldn't you ? Unless you drop it.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## cdmav

I wanted to love the vanishing points - I really did. Has anyone else had issues with the nibs drying out quickly? If I went more than a few days without using it (a sin, I know ...) it would be dry as a bone and would require a rinse. 

Could be operator error I guess, but has anyone else had issues with VPs?

Otherwise this is a great list. I had an EF TWSBI that gave lovely feedback and still wrote beautifully, and I use a Medium 823 for special occasions.


----------



## LostArk

cdmav said:


> I wanted to love the vanishing points - I really did. Has anyone else had issues with the nibs drying out quickly? If I went more than a few days without using it (a sin, I know ...) it would be dry as a bone and would require a rinse.
> 
> Could be operator error I guess, but has anyone else had issues with VPs?
> 
> Otherwise this is a great list. I had an EF TWSBI that gave lovely feedback and still wrote beautifully, and I use a Medium 823 for special occasions.


I agree, I only use screw cap FP's for this reason, anything else dries out too quickly. Also don't like how the clip is on the section of the VP.


----------



## cdmav

Glad Im not the only one!

Would be awesome if Pilot could figure out a way to engineer a better seal with the click mechanism. 

The clip is a bit annoying to get used to, but the drying up really kills it for me. It's a shame because the nib is buttery smooth.


----------



## clarosec

I have an F nib VP and don't have that problem. Tested it just now and it's fine (after a week and a half off). I do keep my pens in a display case where they are almost flat. That might help. Anyway the pen I DO have drying out on me all the time is a Lamy Al-Star.

Oh right, daily carry. Today was:

1. Lamy 2000 - F nib (Parker blue)
2. Parker 75 ciselé - 63 nib (MB goose down)
3. Waterman Hemisphere - F nib (Waterman red)
4. Pilot Metropolitan - F nib (Pilot Shin Ryoku/forest green)

Tomorrow I might swap the Waterman for a Sheaffer Imperial Touchdown -XF nib, with Pilot Yama-budo (crimson glory) ink.

Or not.


----------



## City74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Miltie

Edison Collier.


----------



## gangrel

cdmav said:


> I wanted to love the vanishing points - I really did. Has anyone else had issues with the nibs drying out quickly? If I went more than a few days without using it (a sin, I know ...) it would be dry as a bone and would require a rinse.
> 
> Could be operator error I guess, but has anyone else had issues with VPs?
> 
> Otherwise this is a great list. I had an EF TWSBI that gave lovely feedback and still wrote beautifully, and I use a Medium 823 for special occasions.


Daily use...alternating between Pilot Custom Heritage 92s, Pelikan 200 demonstrators, and a couple Pineiders.

On the VPs...the standard models are, I find, too heavy. The clip is a problem, and yes, drying and flow generally are problematic for me. The Decimo version...much slimmer and lighter...works better, but flow can still be an issue.


----------



## comixfan

cdmav said:


> I wanted to love the vanishing points - I really did. Has anyone else had issues with the nibs drying out quickly? If I went more than a few days without using it (a sin, I know ...) it would be dry as a bone and would require a rinse.


Yep. I own a few vanishing points, but unless I'm using them as an EDC pen, they generally stay out of the rotation for that reason (hard starters/drying out).

On the other hand, I own a few Platinum 3776s which are great because the slip-seal mechanism means they won't dry out for a year or more, but the irony is that I rarely use them because I know I can leave them alone forever and they'll write immediately.


----------



## comixfan

Oops, forgot to mention my daily carry. While my pen rotation usually includes my newest acquisitions, the one pen I always have inked up is my Lamy 2k. It was a great writer until I stupidly lent it to someone who'd apparently never used a fountain pen and watched in horror as he wrecked the nib trying to write with it like a BIC. Took me a few hours to fix, but now it writes even better with an almost EF cursive italic quality to it.


----------



## azkid

I like my Dia2 also. Really glad I got it. 

But anyway, today I stuck with my Pelikan M205 for work. 

It's been a difficult relationship so far. Most recently I switched inks yet again this time to Pelikan Black and tuned the nib again and I think it is better.

Favorites among my currently inked: a black, 1948 Parker 51 Custom; black Montblanc 221, and black Pilot Stargazer.


----------



## clarosec

comixfan said:


> Yep. I own a few vanishing points, but unless I'm using them as an EDC pen, they generally stay out of the rotation for that reason (hard starters/drying out).
> 
> On the other hand, I own a few Platinum 3776s which are great because the slip-seal mechanism means they won't dry out for a year or more, but the irony is that I rarely use them because I know I can leave them alone forever and they'll write immediately.


Are you folks running your VP's with cartridges or converters? With cartridges they are a pain. The CON-40 runs like a top. (yes yes ink capacity, but with an F nib it's a non-issue.)


----------



## comixfan

clarosec said:


> Are you folks running your VP's with cartridges or converters? With cartridges they are a pain. The CON-40 runs like a top. (yes yes ink capacity, but with an F nib it's a non-issue.)


Yeah, actually, I do use cartridges with my VPs. Maybe I'll give a converter a shot.


----------



## LostArk

azkid said:


> I like my Dia2 also. Really glad I got it.
> 
> But anyway, today I stuck with my Pelikan M205 for work.
> 
> It's been a difficult relationship so far. Most recently I switched inks yet again this time to Pelikan Black and tuned the nib again and I think it is better.
> 
> Favorites among my currently inked: a black, 1948 Parker 51 Custom; black Montblanc 221, and black Pilot Stargazer.


I've been thinking of upgrading my Kaweco Student to a Dia2. How does it compare to your M205?


----------



## azkid

LostArk said:


> I've been thinking of upgrading my Kaweco Student to a Dia2. How does it compare to your M205?


For me, personally, I like the Dia 2 better.

I am having a tough time with the M205 nib as it had more feedback than I like and flow varies between faint line and gushing with the slightest pressure change. It is the weirdest damned nib I've ever used. I've used soft, flexy, firm, nail, new, old, all sorts of types and makers too. I've never had so much trouble controlling flow and getting a consistent line. People with better fine motor skills probably would really enjoy it.

I've tried several inks so far too, and tried tuning for flow several times but I just can't find a sweet spot.

The M205 is a lot lighter which is nice. It posts really nicely. Fit and finish are good on both. The Dia 2 has some nice details like medallions on each end and knurling that I think look nice.

The piston mechanism on the Pelikan is wonderful. Smooth, precise, voluminous. The ink window is such a great feature too.

I like the looks of the Dia 2 better. The nib is stiff but smooth. I will eventually get an EF-better suits my handwriting. And I've tried a couple of Sports with EF nibs (same nib used in both models) that were fantastic.


----------



## Trel

I daily a Platinum Century #3776 with a soft-fine nib. (I also spent far too much on the matching ballpoint pen and mechanical pencil but now I have a complete set.)
It's currently inked with Platinum pigment blue in carts. Carts are simply more convenient in an office environment.


----------



## LostArk

azkid said:


> For me, personally, I like the Dia 2 better.
> 
> I am having a tough time with the M205 nib as it had more feedback than I like and flow varies between faint line and gushing with the slightest pressure change. It is the weirdest damned nib I've ever used. I've used soft, flexy, firm, nail, new, old, all sorts of types and makers too. I've never had so much trouble controlling flow and getting a consistent line. People with better fine motor skills probably would really enjoy it.
> 
> I've tried several inks so far too, and tried tuning for flow several times but I just can't find a sweet spot.
> 
> The M205 is a lot lighter which is nice. It posts really nicely. Fit and finish are good on both. The Dia 2 has some nice details like medallions on each end and knurling that I think look nice.
> 
> The piston mechanism on the Pelikan is wonderful. Smooth, precise, voluminous. The ink window is such a great feature too.
> 
> I like the looks of the Dia 2 better. The nib is stiff but smooth. I will eventually get an EF-better suits my handwriting. And I've tried a couple of Sports with EF nibs (same nib used in both models) that were fantastic.


Thanks for this! Can you tell me if the Dia2 has a brass section? Something I don't like about the Student is the brass section + resin barrel which gives it an odd center of gravity / front heaviness. In pictures it looks like the Dia2 has a resin section, but I'd like to be sure before I buy one. Thank you!



Trel said:


> I daily a Platinum Century #3776 with a soft-fine nib. (I also spent far too much on the matching ballpoint pen and mechanical pencil but now I have a complete set.)
> It's currently inked with Platinum pigment blue in carts. Carts are simply more convenient in an office environment.


Platinum 3776 is the best value of any fountain pen if you want a gold nib. In my experience Platinum nibs are also the best and most consistent of any manufacturer. Really love the 3776. If you want to treat yourself, look at the urushi or celluloid versions. They feel more more substantial than the regular resin models. Nakaya also uses Platinum nibs, and are the best writing luxury Japanese pens imo.


----------



## Trent in WA

My daily carries are a Lamy Studio (black) and a Lamy Aion in blue, both with an F nib and cartridges (though I'm going to try them both with a converter soon).


----------



## StrangeQuark

I've got 4 that I use in a regular rotation. The "51" has a 14K nib and the rest are "Octanium". I use Noodlers permanent inks in all of them.
From bottom to top in the photo:

Parker "51" in Midnight Blue with M nib (Noodlers Luxury Blue)
Parker "51" Special in Burgundy with M nib (Noodlers Bulletproof Black)
Parker 21 Special in Forest Green, XB Nib (Noodlers Bad Green Gator)
Parker 21 in Black with Fine nib (Noodlers American Eel)

They all date from the 50's or 60's and both the "51" Special and the 21 were NOS and had never been inked before I bought them. The "51" and the 21 Special had been very well cared for and all 4 pens still have their original ink sacs in them. I smoothed the back of the "51" Special nib so I can write either fine or bold with that nib. They work perfectly and have never let me down in any way. Even if they sit for a week or so when I'm out of town, they always start immediately and never spit or blob or anything like that. In my opinion, the "51" is the epitome of functional fountain pen design, and the 21's aren't far behind. I think they're nice to look at, even if they aren't the most beautiful pens in the world.


----------



## wspohn

More often than not I carry a Parker Premier (the 75 based pen, not the later ones that I don't like much) with a very fine accountants nib. I also have the matching BP.


----------



## JunkerJorge

If I have a shirt pocket its a pilot vanishing point (converter). 

If it's a shorts and t-shirt kind of day it's a kaweco sport in the pants pocket.

Lamy dialog 3 and Pelikan 205 at the desk.

I might add my TWSBI mini in as it is my designated bay state blue pen.


----------



## Georgewg

I use a Mickey Mouse multi pen that I bought at Disney World 2 years ago as my edc pen. I also sometimes use my Pilot VP fountain pen.



The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## scottsosmith

I change my daily carry pen quite often. Recently, I've been carrying this one most often:









Sailor 1911 Realo, Piston fill, 21 Carat Gold Nib, Fine.

This is my only fine nib, and it is well suited for the small pocket notebook shown in the photo.


----------



## Mr_Pacman

I recently bought a Pilot Decimo (slimmer version of the vanishing point). I use the pilot cartridges, not the converter. I only use the pen a couple of times a week and don't have any issues at all with the pen drying it. It starts writing right away. Yesterday, I cleaned it out to swap ink colors. I was curious how tight the seal was on the retracting cover, so I used a syringe to fill the main section up with water, and nothing came out the other end, which suggests the seal on mine is quite tight. For those of you that are having issues with it drying out, I wonder if there are air gaps in the seal.


----------



## scottsosmith

Today it is a Visconti Divina Desert Springs


----------



## yongsoo1982

I rotate my FPs everyday with the exception of whatever is inked with red, which I bring everyday for redlining, proofreads, etc. Currently, it's my TWSBI Vac Mini


----------



## JParanee

Visconti **** Sapiens Dark Ages


----------



## pyiyha

Usually my MontBlanc 220, but sometimes 221, 12 or 22...


----------



## pyiyha

Duplicate!


----------



## henryj

scottsosmith said:


> I change my daily carry pen quite often. Recently, I've been carrying this one most often:
> 
> View attachment 14762395
> 
> 
> Sailor 1911 Realo, Piston fill, 21 Carat Gold Nib, Fine.
> 
> This is my only fine nib, and it is well suited for the small pocket notebook shown in the photo.


I'm a little surprised a thread on EDC pens got to page 5 before Sailor was mentioned &#55357;&#56832;. My only FP is a 1911S, and I really like it. It has the MF nib. How do you find the fine? I'm thinking about another 1911, full size this time, and would like to go to a finer tip.


----------



## henryj

Duplicate post.


----------



## JParanee

This week

Black Mamba


----------



## scottsosmith

henryj said:


> I'm a little surprised a thread on EDC pens got to page 5 before Sailor was mentioned . My only FP is a 1911S, and I really like it. It has the MF nib. How do you find the fine? I'm thinking about another 1911, full size this time, and would like to go to a finer tip.


This is my only fine, and I find it very convenient to write with in a small notebook. It is reasonably smooth, but not as smooth as a good medium nib. Very light touch is the key to this fine nib.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumpy-au

At the moment a Kaweco Sport F nib, Just works so well, smooth, robust and don't care if I lose it.


----------



## RLC

pyiyha said:


> Usually my MontBlanc 220, but sometimes 221, 12 or 22...
> 
> View attachment 14778323
> View attachment 14778325
> View attachment 14778327


FP's=inky fingers?ℳ


----------



## yongsoo1982

henryj said:


> I'm a little surprised a thread on EDC pens got to page 5 before Sailor was mentioned ��. My only FP is a 1911S, and I really like it. It has the MF nib. How do you find the fine? I'm thinking about another 1911, full size this time, and would like to go to a finer tip.


I have a Sailor Pro Gear - MedFine; don't know if it's the nib or the tuning, but that thing floooowwws, so while it is in my rotation, it's not EDC because it's much too wet for average office notebooks/paper. I may pick up a 1911 F down the road. I've been waiting for a fun Bungubox or other LE


----------



## RLC

I only have one, hasn't been used, may never be.🤔 
DW got it free,(well not really🥴), as an Xmas gift from her favorite Jewelry Store when it closed.👍

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## Mike Rivera

I also switch mine up quite a bit, but lately, during the week I carry these five to the office. In the case a MB 146 with custom Architect grind nib and black ink, a Conklin All-American with Knox OB nib with red ink, and a Sailor 1911 Large Hard-Medium nib with blue ink. The Namiki Falcon with Soft-Medium nib is in my shirt pocket with black ink and the Kaweco with Broad nib is in my pants pocket with green ink.

On the weekend, it's usually just the Kaweco with green ink.


----------



## Kittysafe

I don't daily carry a fountain pen, too much risk of ink spillage, but my daily use fountain pen is the ST DUPONT DEFI, I absolutely love this pen.


----------



## Kiltedmp

Just a Pilot Metropolitan for some time now.


----------



## Mike Rivera

Kittysafe said:


> I don't daily carry a fountain pen, too much risk of ink spillage, but my daily use fountain pen is the ST DUPONT DEFI, I absolutely love this pen.


Have you had past trouble with leaking pens? I've never had one leak in over 30 years of almost daily use and over 30 pens in rotation. There are pens that are especially good with no-leak systems, like the Pilot Custom 823 and others.


----------



## ocieb

black Pilot M nib with awesome gold dragon designs on the barrel/cap


----------



## Operabuff

Mike Rivera said:


> I also switch mine up quite a bit, but lately, during the week I carry these five to the office. In the case a MB 146 with custom Architect grind nib and black ink, a Conklin All-American with Knox OB nib with red ink, and a Sailor 1911 Large Hard-Medium nib with blue ink. The Namiki Falcon with Soft-Medium nib is in my shirt pocket with black ink and the Kaweco with Broad nib is in my pants pocket with green ink.
> 
> On the weekend, it's usually just the Kaweco with green ink.
> 
> View attachment 14829861


Nice and obviously well thought out set.

What case is that? I've been looking for something similar - there are plenty of leather cases around, but I'd prefer a fabric case.


----------



## Mike Rivera

Operabuff said:


> Nice and obviously well thought out set.
> 
> What case is that? I've been looking for something similar - there are plenty of leather cases around, but I'd prefer a fabric case.


It's made by Nock. I have a couple in different colors. They're great.


----------



## Max Dog

I got the new Montblanc 149 Special Edition Calligraphy flex pen. Love it, and has fast become my daily workhorse pen. Great to see Montblanc introduce a modern flex pen that actually performs like a vintage flex pen.


----------



## Max Dog

More photos.


----------



## SquareStanley

I haven’t carried a FP for quite some time, but when I do... I *love* my Pilot VP. Best EDC fountain pen ever made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezza

It’s a constant rotation, but I often fall back on the Pelikan M200. It’s the perfect size and weight. So many pens these days are just too big for a short or even jacket pocket. The Aurora Optima is also a nice one. Don’t get my wrong—I love my Pelikan M800’s, Visconti, etc. However, those are more stationary/desk pens.


----------



## newkid

A restored Sheaffer vacu-fil circa 1946, in burnt umber color. Wonderfully smooth, size fine nib.


----------



## WestleyMark

I have used a Montblanc Meisterstuck Classique for the last few years. Before that, I had the Le Grande, 149 and Boheme XL.


----------



## jar

For the last year or so my 1958 Aurora 888P.


----------



## mikemark

So cool. The lyrics feel eery when written out like that. In the best way possible.


----------



## Perazzi-man

Parker 75 in cross-hatched sterling.


----------



## MaxEngineer

Today it was the Stipula Passaporto...small and pocketable but frankly not the best writing pen in the world. Popular a few years ago on another forum but other than the form factor, not sure that it is worth the trouble to make it so small...in fact I've lost two of them.


----------



## cowboyjack

Pelican M600 with a Gold cap OR an Omas Paragon with a customized italic nib.


----------



## SydR

Not used a fountain pen for many years but got a good deal on a Cross Classic Century ballpoint and fountain pen set last week.

Really like the way the fountain pen writes.


----------



## Crate410

Right now a Sailor 1911 Large with a Medium nib that writes closer to a Montblanc fine but with less feedback.


----------



## chatman

I can never decide on just one. This is my current rotation. Each gets used at least once per day.


----------



## hrant

I take a different OMAS fountain pen every week to work. When the ink runs out, take a different one to the office!


----------



## tmvle5m

Montblanc


----------



## stadiou

Lately everyday office duties have been performed by a Moonman 80S - a Chinese Parker 45 replica as it's a cheap thing to lose/ damage. previously it would be a vintage pen which have now been relegated to home duties. Might yet swap back.... my 1917 Waterman 15PSF still takes some beating and was my daily for 20 years....that's been round the clock a few times by now!


----------



## jar

Still the Aurora 888P. This has to be the longest period of using only one particular pen I can remember.


----------



## Swantombomboy

Was gifted a Montblac 2 years ago. Carried it with me everyday since. Part of my everyday EDC


----------



## TrlRnr

These days it's a Faber Castell e-motion: the steel nib is super reliable and the weight is just right.


----------



## TheStuntDummy

Just picked up the James Brand Stilwell Titanium from a sale. It is my first EDC pen (if you aren't counting my fave Zebra F-301).


----------



## stbob

Pilot Metropolitan... 🖋


----------



## TheSecondZ

Can't beat a Lamy 2000 as a durable and low-key daily carry pen. I use Montblanc Oyster Grey, since I find it's easier on my eyes than just black. Also, it looks similar to pencil, without smearing like graphite.

My secondary pen is a Pelikan M200 demonstrator, which is fun to use with a brightly colored ink, like Noodler's Apache Sunset (mostly orange, but shades from yellow to orange to red).

Honestly though, even a simple/cheap Pilot Metropolitan is awesome.


----------



## TZ250

My EDC fountain pen is a TWSBI Diamond 580. 

It goes with me everywhere. Many people ask about it and ask to try it. Currently, it's loaded with Jacques Herbin Kyanite 1798 Kyanite du Nepal.


----------



## EMPen

I've started to carry a Molteni Modelo 55S in the Scarlet celluloid from OMAS. I really like the size and weight of the pen, plus the piston-filler lets me carry enough ink to get through a couple of days of writing.


----------



## clarosec

Parker 75, Lamy 2000, Pilot VP.

Feel goes to the Parker, Longevity to the Lamy, and practicality to the VP.

If I had to do just one, it'd be the 2000. Incredible ink capacity, no leaking, ever, just works. And the nib is lovely in F.


----------



## TireFryer

simple, convenient and easy go to fountain pen is my Waterman Charleston - nothing fancy, but gets the job done.


----------



## jar

Today it's a 1st Quarter 1943 Parker Vacumatic.


----------



## pwnzor

Parker Jotter Fountain


----------



## ArchiMark

In the past few months, been using mostly either a Cross Peerless 125 (have 2...) or Leonardo Momento or Montegrappa Extra 1930 series (have 4...love the shape, heft, looks, and #8 nib....).


----------



## wspohn

I vary daily pens quite often, but the ones I return to regularly are a BP and FP pair of Parker Premier Athenes, mostly because I have a rare accountant's nib - VVF in it (the Premiers use the same nibs as the regular 75s).










Or a Waterman CF in moire pattern


----------



## Bassopotamus

Lamy 2000 or Pilot Metropolitan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janus1969

I rotate between a Retro51 Tornado Lincoln (alas, it's a wide medium...I prefer F/XF), a Hero 395 F (NOS), or a Hong Dian Black Forest F. I used to rock Viscontis and as recently as a few months ago, I sold my last "expensive" pen, a Sailor ProGear XF. It's hard to justify paying a premium any longer when my Hong Dian is pretty much as good as any high-end pen I've owned or used. I may give myself a **** Sapiens if I land the incoming job discussion tomorrow, but that's likely the end of the high-end for me.


----------



## Oxzilla

Daily is a pair of Lamy (m/b)









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

